# Doll Cabinet plans sought.



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Has anyone come across plans for a doll storage cabinet that can store American Girl Dolls?

Something like this - http://store.americangirl.com/agshop...aleGroupId/233

I'm not the best at drawing up plans, I prefer to purchase them.

Thanks!


----------



## Domer (Mar 8, 2009)

I just made a doll armoire for my granddaughter.

Essentially, I made a night stand with a drawer on the bottom and a clothes rod on the top with doors on the top.

I made mine the regular height of a night stand so some of the clothes have to be folded on to a hanger.

My thought was that she will only use it for doll clothes for a few years and then can have it as a night stand for a long time.

My brother gave me a night stand that we had as kids a long time ago, more than 50 years, for Christmas last year and it was one of the nicest presents I have gotten in a long time.

One of my daughters has the doll armoire I made for her 25 years ago and still uses it.

Good luck.

Domer


----------

